# Exoterra and zoomed?



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys I was wondering, do most of you on here only use these kinds of tanks? With the opening front? Like 18x18x18, or 24x18x18, or whatever. First I was wondering, do you guys think I should switch to these kind of tanks? Right now I just use fish aquariums, and it is a pain in the @$$ with the top lid and all that stuff. It seems like the exoterras and zoomeds would be a lot neater and nicer. Also how much do these kind of tanks usually cost? I hope no too much. And last question, which do you prefer? Zoomed or exoterra?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

There's tons of threads on these, go check them out, the front openings are a lot easier to work with, people do all kinds of mods for the tops since they're screen but I don't know why, I just lay a piece of glass on top of the plastic frame of the top, then it also can be slid back and forth for more or less ventilation, you gotta look at them to see which you prefer, the biggest zoo med is 18*18*24 though


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been using Exo for some of my vivs, but Zoo med is growing on me for the single front door does not have the black frame as the Exo does. IMO the Exo is built better. As for price I know they both went up as everything else, but the Zoo Med is less $. I first got my 18x18x24 in 2005 for $90 at a show. Good luck too you.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay, thanks Chris. Yeah I'll check out other threads to. I'm thinking about 18x18x18 ones. That way I can fit 2 per shelf. I just have a bad feeling its going to cost me a TON! lol. Also another quick question, would teribilis be too big for a 18x18x18? Or would it be big enough?

Thanks for the info to Bob, yeah I think I might go check the pet store tonight and look at them. I'm thinking about checking petco.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I have used Exo Terra terrariums in the past but have switched to Protean Terrariums. They are built to fit on wire bakers racks, so no more wasted space. No need to modify them like an Exo or Zoo Med since they are built to whatever specifications are requested.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dang those are really nice Tony! And would be perfect for my bakers rack, they are really expencive though.... $125 for a 18x18x18?


----------



## Cinnamon B (Jun 28, 2009)

I just came into possession of a free, great condition Exo Terra 24Wx18LX18H, so I'm gonna go with that.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Exo all the way for us. IMO they're built better and the double doors are handy.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

frogfreak said:


> Exo all the way for us. IMO they're built better and the double doors are handy.


Glenn....what are those little white and yellow plant stake looking things in the corners?

Did you ever do a "Frog room" thread ? If not....get on it !


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with Phill! Get a frog room thread! Those tanks look beautiful, and all together perfectly like that! I'm going with exos  I just got back from petsmart, and they had 12x12x12 for $40, 12x12x18 for $60, and 24x18x18 for $74. But no 18x18x18  idk where to find those...


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Glenn....what are those little white and yellow plant stake looking things in the corners?


They're the plant labels. lol




> Did you ever do a "Frog room" thread ? If not....get on it !


5 more viv's to build.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> But no 18x18x18  idk where to find those...


They should be able to order it for you no?


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

we dont cary the 18x18x18 in the smaller stores i work at petsmart and i have been looking but we can order them in so dont let them tell you no btw our black friday say our 12x12x18's zoomed were $30 muahahaha
-scotty


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh really? Darn it I should of asked... an 18x18x18 is a good size for tincs isn't it? Maybe I'll ask tomorrow.

Yeah scotty I heard about them having that sale for black friday, good deal! Oh well, I think I want to get all 18x18x18's I think it would look good to have all of the same size tanks on one rack.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

heatfreakk3 said:


> I agree with Phill! Get a frog room thread! Those tanks look beautiful, and all together perfectly like that! I'm going with exos  I just got back from petsmart, and they had 12x12x12 for $40, 12x12x18 for $60, and 24x18x18 for $74. But no 18x18x18  idk where to find those...


Exos are cheap where you live, here an 18x18x24 is $150, a 24x18x24 is $250 and the 36X18X24 is $350.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Geeze, well I am pretty sure it is a sale going on right now. It has a white label saying $74.99 with pet perks card, over the origonal price.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I like the single front opening door zoomeds instead of the 2 door exoterras since the crack kinda gets in the way of viewing. I also don't like the cross bar going across the front on both but thats not so bad. I've never owned either though so I'm not sure if one is easier to modify for darts then the other or not. That is something you'll have to do though. Probably at least need some glass or plastic to put on the tops to cover the screen top most of the way, and you may need to do some fruit fly proofing. I like the zoomed/exoterra cubes....cubes are a good viv shape, since they give you more depth to work with when planting in smaller tanks. 18x18x18 is a good size choice for either brand, but it won't be cheap. 

Lot of people here love front opening tanks but I'm not as much of a fan when it gets in the way of my viewing window. Plus I have a bad habit of forgetting and leaving doors open for a few minutes. Luckily the frogs stayed in usually and the time or 2 they didn't I caught them. With top open tanks thats usually not as dangerous. But with my ADD and crap memory I have to be extra careful


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah I will put glass over the screen top. I didn't think of fruit fly proofing... Do they need fruit fly proofing really? The exoterras?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

They do need to be FF proofed. 

Here's a post I did on Canadart for the lid's and screen.

Canadart.org • View topic - Tops for tanks

You can run a bead of silicone along the edges of the door's, let it harden and then slice along the edge of the door side. If you take your time it's almost invisible.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not sure I'm understanding you quite. Are you saying, on the outside of the double dorrs run a thin strand of clear silicone, then slice it with a razor so it will open? As for the top screen, I was just going to tape a piece of glass on top of the screen.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Run a bead of silicone between the door and the side of the tank. Let it harden and then slice it on the door side. The silicone will be attached to the side of the tank and the door can swing freely.

A lil extra cleanup and it looks good.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh okay, how do I slice it really? I'm a little confused on that part. And do I do that on both sides?


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

You know those protean 15x17x18 are only $78. I was going to buy 8, but I ended up not driving to Portland as planned. I'm now bummed about the Black Friday deal I missed . . .


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Tony said:


> Exos are cheap where you live, here an 18x18x24 is $150, a 24x18x24 is $250 and the 36X18X24 is $350.


they are cheap where you live!!!! here, an 18X18X24 is $200-220 in a lot of places, and i've seen the 24X18X24 for about $280 some places... They are cheaper at expos, but thats really the cheapest place you
ll find them... anyways... sorry to get |549| (hope that smilie works  )


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, I would of just got the 18x18x24, but my 18x18x18x is the biggest my rack can hold. So should I ask petsmart if they will ship one in for me?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

boabab95 said:


> they are cheap where you live!!!! here, an 18X18X24 is $200-220 in a lot of places, and i've seen the 24X18X24 for about $280 some places... They are cheaper at expos, but thats really the cheapest place you
> ll find them... anyways... sorry to get |549| (hope that smilie works  )


Petsmart lists the zoomed 18x18x24 online for $75 (in store price)...So it should be pretty much the same across the country.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

scottydo said:


> we dont cary the 18x18x18 in the smaller stores i work at petsmart and i have been looking but we can order them in so dont let them tell you no btw our black friday say our 12x12x18's zoomed were $30 muahahaha
> -scotty


ha wow my petsmart wont order anything special for anyone were told we have to send ppl to the website and order on there. our black friday sale was the 12x12x12 for 40$ not the 12x12x18


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I have3 Exo's. One 24x18x24 and two 36x18x24. Just got the second one off of craigslist for 150. The first one I got new for 260 and that was the cheapest I saw anywhere. Should have waited for a show. Much cheaper there. 

It basically comes down to personal preference as far as the tanks go. I look extensively at both before I went with the Exo. As was said, the quality of the tanks is great. They really are very well built. You may not HAVE TO ff proof the doors. My doors have a very nice seal and I didn't need to do anything with them. The vent on the front is another story. I took the cover off the vent, got some no-seeum netting, cut q strip to fit and siliconed it in place. Works great. 

Check out craigslist for the tanks, though. Usually find them cheap.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

So I am going to petsmart o get a 18x18x24 today, for $75. It is an exo terra, but I think it has a single door... I thought they were supposed to have double doors..?


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought petsmart only carried the zoo med brand(single door). I bought out 3 stores during the black friday sale.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, so they only have single doors at petsmart. Okay, the. I guess that means I'll be getting a single one today. Where would there even be double door ones then? The single might be nice anyway, like Dave said, that line where the double doors meet, the single door doesn't have that problem.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Do me a favor, please. Post the link to where you saw the tanks and their prices, because I'm not seeing the same thing you are. I looked at petco and petsmart and did not see an Exo 18x18x24 for that price. I saw the 36x18x18 for $187, but that's all.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry I had to edit this, I didn't see that your located in North Jersey. This is a deal that only the petsmart by me has I guess, because everyone else said their petsmart is charging more..


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

So I went to go get that 18x18x24 tank today at petsmart. I thought it was an exo terra, but it was actually a zoo med. Its still awesome though! $82 with tax!  I'm happy lol, now I just have to get it set up.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Thought I'd add my two cents here on this thread as I have been looking for more 18x18x18 exo cubes. According to an employee at a pet store here in san diego, many places in southern CA don't carry exos as their price point is not as good as zoomed which I believe is manufactured in southern California.


----------

